# Cursing Kim Jong Il in our prayers?



## steadfast7 (Aug 25, 2010)

Spinning off from a topic in the Contemporary worship thread, we discussed briefly about the use of imprecatory psalms in worship and private prayer.

Do the imprecatory psalms give Christians warrant for cursing evil men like Kim Jong Il in our prayers? It is a known fact that many fervent Korean Christians pray for his quick death. 

Is this right?

your thoughts,


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 25, 2010)

> 1 Timothy 2
> 
> 1I exhort therefore, that, first of all, supplications, prayers, intercessions, and giving of thanks, be made for all men;
> 
> ...



We can all think of dictators who personify what we understand to be evil. Some have experienced that evil first hand. I think it is even fair to say that has been the norm in human history, the abuse and corruption of magisterial power.

However, Scripture establishes for us many difficult truths, possible only by God's grace. One of them is somehow loving the sinner, hating the sin.

Leaders are appointed by God, ordained by Him, in the sense that we understand the Sovereignty of God. That doesn't mean they are "good" or "do good." It doesn't mean that their free will actions are good in God's sight at all. Yet somehow, God works even the evil free will actions of disobedient creatures, those who hate him, toward His own good ends.

There is certainly mystery in this. Especially for limited creatures as we are. And this is all easy to say, hard to do.

Practically, I Timothy here was written at a time of abominably bad Roman magistrates, kings, e.g. Nero. Yet, the Apostle tells us to pray for them.

How?

Here's where it is more difficult, but Scripture does inform us.

Pray that they would repent, become believers, and do good in God's sight.

That doesn't mean that you have to pray that their evil ways would succeed- I think you can pray that that would be stopped, be confused. Pray for the protection of those experiencing the injustice (which might broadly include even a whole nation).

But, in the end, I don't think you can quite pray the way described above. Not and please our God.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2010)

Please do pray for Kim Jong Il. Also pray for his uncle & the rest of his family that are christians & members of the presbyterian church. His uncle is an elder & could really use our prayers. Kim Jong Il has heard the gospel from his family members & we should keep them in our prayers.

Also any step down in rehtoric by our leaders reduces the justification that he uses to justify the repression of all citizens including christians. That should also be a focus of our prayers.


----------



## Andres (Aug 25, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Please do pray for Kim Jong Il. Also pray for his uncle & the rest of his family that are christians & members of the presbyterian church. His uncle is an elder & could really use our prayers. Kim Jong Il has heard the gospel from his family members & we should keep them in our prayers.


 
Where do you get this info? I find it very interesting if true.


----------

